# Ink Cartridges



## papaturner (Apr 13, 2012)

I hope this is the proper place to post this. If not those in the know can move it.

I just gained possession of 6 cards of 6 ink cartridges in each card. They are Wearever, 5 are blue-black permanent and 1 is washable blue. The price on them is 49 cents.

My question is are they of any value and how old are they? 

Thanks in  advance for any info you can give me. would do the photo thing but I`m still having problems transferring photos to my computer.


----------



## Texatdurango (Apr 13, 2012)

Look up a company called Pendamonium, they attend a lot of pen shows and deal in just about every type of ink, both new and old.  Perhaps they can help you with an answer.


----------



## papaturner (Apr 13, 2012)

Texatdurango said:


> Look up a company called Pendamonium, they attend a lot of pen shows and deal in just about every type of ink, both new and old.  Perhaps they can help you with an answer.



thanks George.

George, Google says they are no longer in business.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 13, 2012)

Looks like they are 'treasures"???

Wearever cartridge pen questions - The Fountain Pen Network


----------



## Texatdurango (Apr 13, 2012)

papaturner said:


> Texatdurango said:
> 
> 
> > Look up a company called Pendamonium, they attend a lot of pen shows and deal in just about every type of ink, both new and old.  Perhaps they can help you with an answer.
> ...



Well, they were my neighbors at the LA Pen Show in February and didn't have any "Going out of business" signs up so I might have misspelled their name and sure enough.... I did.  Try Pendemonium.com


----------

